# Spinning / dyeing Multi colour Corriedale Falkland blend



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Good afternoon kp's

I've just spun this Corriedale Falkland blend fibre. Similar to the one I spun a week ago. Here are photos of the braids and then plied together


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow. You are good!!!!!! Thanks for sharing and providing inspiration.


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

Very beautiful! I spin but still learning the ins and outs of dying fibers.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty. Love the colors. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, beautiful colors


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Just beautiful.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So nice-you do spin the most beautiful yarn!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. The fiber was so beautiful at each step. Thanks for including all the pictures.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous from start to finish


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful! It confirms what I think I want to do with two hanks of hand dyed spinning fiber. Whoever said that everything needs to be matchy-matchy? Your spinning is so much more consistent than mine, but I've only been spinning for a little over two years. I'll probably get a perfect yarn a week before I die - but then, I can die happy!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I would never have thought to put those together and I am so thrilled to see the result. I can't wait to try it! Thank you for the before and after pictures. So helpful.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow, a lovely yarn, looks like you had fun!


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

Double wow. The dying, spinning, choice of colors are all really done beautifully.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Gorgeous! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you all so much. One small bit of advice when plying different bobbins is to be careful not to create variations of mud. Colours that look good side by side, once plied together can create brown. This took me a while to work out . Now when I dye my fibre I try (not always easy) to remember which colours look good side by side on yarn will look awful on fibre once spun as they tend to blend during spinning and create a mud. I had a lovely purple and green side by side, awesome on the yarn not the same on fibre. The result ended up in the bin.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

desireeross said:


> Thank you all so much. One small bit of advice when plying different bobbins is to be careful not to create variations of mud. Colours that look good side by side, once plied together can create brown. This took me a while to work out . Now when I dye my fibre I try (not always easy) to remember which colours look good side by side on yarn will look awful on fibre once spun as they tend to blend during spinning and create a mud. I had a lovely purple and green side by side, awesome on the yarn not the same on fibre. The result ended up in the bin.


So, for instance, would you spin one of the rovings you dyed onto two bobbins and then ply them together or would that mud the colors? I am spinning this roving....Blue Faced Leicester Wool and I am thinking I need to ply it. So, would I spin on two bobbins and then ply from them? Will that muddy all the colors? Should I ply with this roving and a solid color? What are your thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> So, for instance, would you spin one of the rovings you dyed onto two bobbins and then ply them together or would that mud the colors? I am spinning this roving....Blue Faced Leicester Wool and I am thinking I need to ply it. So, would I spin on two bobbins and then ply from them? Will that muddy all the colors? Should I ply with this roving and a solid color? What are your thoughts? Thanks.


Yes, I would spin either of mine onto two bobbins and ply together. I'd either spin a fractal, Navajo ply it or just split the roving lengthwise and then I'd have longer colour repeats and ply the two together. I'm not big into long colour repeats unless I'm specifically spinning a gradient. I end up with pooling. That's why fractal is what I aim for. I had that problem recently and knitted the shawl knitting alternate rows using both sides of the skein.

What look are you going for?

The one you wish to spin will work using any of the methods above. Could you post a picture of it unbraided please? That'll give a better idea of the colours to see which solid to pair it with.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

desireeross said:


> Yes, I would spin either of mine onto two bobbins and ply together. I'd either spin a fractal, Navajo ply it or just split the roving lengthwise and then I'd have longer colour repeats and ply the two together. I'm not big into long colour repeats unless I'm specifically spinning a gradient. I end up with pooling. That's why fractal is what I aim for. I had that problem recently and knitted the shawl knitting alternate rows using both sides of the skein.
> 
> What look are you going for?
> 
> The one you wish to spin will work using any of the methods above. Could you post a picture of it unbraided please? That'll give a better idea of the colours to see which solid to pair it with.


The only look I am going for at this point is something that doesn't have to be trashed. Lol. This is my first spin of roving that is colorful and nice and it is spinning nicely. Here it is unbraided. I am splitting the roving lengthwise and actually splitting again. That works out really well for me. Thank you so much for your advice.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> The only look I am going for at this point is something that doesn't have to be trashed. Lol. This is my first spin of roving that is colorful and nice and it is spinning nicely. Here it is unbraided. I am splitting the roving lengthwise and actually splitting again. That works out really well for me. Thank you so much for your advice.


You'll be fine. What you can do is split it lengthwise down the middle then split one half into 4 and the other half either leave or split into two

Keep an eye on the red next to the purple


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Here is a shawl I knitted using this spun yarn.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-425914-1.html#9694451


----------

